# Tank and some coral shots...Enjoy



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been vodka dosing for a few weeks now and just wanted to share some pics with those who may not have followed the tread. If you want to see what some of these pieces looked like before you can look through the other thread...Enjoy and thanks

This is the tank



Here are a few mushrooms & rics











A few buttons 







A few SPS'









And LPS'













Again thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Some really nice stuff, love the Yuma


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks great! I used to dose Scotch but my vision got so blurry I couldn't see my tank.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> Looks great! I used to dose Scotch but my vision got so blurry I couldn't see my tank.


Thanks I have a question for you. I was thinking of adding a Sebae Anemone to my tank. I never wanted to add it after I started to stock it with coral. Do you have a problem with yours sting coral? And if I place it what are the chances it will stay put? I know lighting is a factor, but I shouldn't have that problem I run 2 400watt MH with 20k XM bulbs. Thanks again


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had two Sebaes and both were nice enough to stay where I put them. The first came to me not attached and I placed him near the location I have my current one. He attached to the bottom and stayed there. My second came in on his own rock an hasn't moved once in over a year. I think you'd probably be ok but be ready to move corals just in case. BTA's are more prone to moving around your tank IMHO.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> I've had two Sebaes and both were nice enough to stay where I put them. The first came to me not attached and I placed him near the location I have my current one. He attached to the bottom and stayed there. My second came in on his own rock an hasn't moved once in over a year. I think you'd probably be ok but be ready to move corals just in case. BTA's are more prone to moving around your tank IMHO.


What about carpet's ? And thanks.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

One of the most difficult anemones you can get. They get huge and have a very powerful sting. I wouldn't have one. They also move where they like.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> One of the most difficult anemones you can get. They get huge and have a very powerful sting. I wouldn't have one. They also move where they like.


 A friend of mine wants me to find one for him. I know I don't have enough space on my sand bed for one.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

nice pics!


----------

